# Knitted Sea Scallops Afghan



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

This luxurious afghan design is reminiscent of the undulating waters of the ocean. It is created on multiples of 21 +3 stitches. The instructions contain helpful hints that identify areas where errors may occur. The afghan, as created, measures 44 x 80 but could be made smaller by adjusting the number of stitch multiples and adjusting the color pattern repeats as indicated in the pattern.

*Price:* $6:00

*Link to pattern:*
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-scallops-afghan


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Gorgeous..beautiful work and my very favorite colors.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

It is beautiful!! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Wibdgrfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan, love the stitch, so beautiful!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

nrc1940 said:


> This luxurious afghan design is reminiscent of the undulating waters of the ocean. It is created on multiples of 21 +3 stitches. The instructions contain helpful hints that identify areas where errors may occur. The afghan, as created, measures 44 x 80 but could be made smaller by adjusting the number of stitch multiples and adjusting the color pattern repeats as indicated in the pattern.
> 
> *Price:* $6:00
> 
> ...


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Gorgeous afghan, love the stitch, so beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous work! Lovely color combo!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous afghan!!!!


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

Beautiful work. I'm in UK so would I be able to buy the pattern?


----------



## geeliz (Dec 26, 2012)

nrc1940 said:


> This luxurious afghan design is reminiscent of the undulating waters of the ocean. It is created on multiples of 21 +3 stitches. The instructions contain helpful hints that identify areas where errors may occur. The afghan, as created, measures 44 x 80 but could be made smaller by adjusting the number of stitch multiples and adjusting the color pattern repeats as indicated in the pattern.
> 
> *Price:* $6:00
> 
> ...


What a beautiful afghan, Nadine, and looks like something I could knit myself. I'm saving the link in case I decide that it is 'for me' to try. Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

The pattern is a PDF download. Just click on the link and it will take you to the area where you can buy it.



junebjh said:


> Beautiful work. I'm in UK so would I be able to buy the pattern?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Nadene - I am so glad you have decided to put your beautiful afghan on Ravelry and for sale. It is without a doubt one of the most beautiful afghans I have ever seen. 

You are such a wonderful knitter and this project is breathtaking. 

I am so glad so many others agree on that. I hope to make it after Christmas.


----------



## nrc1940 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you, Shirley. Your words are much appreciated. This is the first Christmas since I was a child to be this excited for my kids and their families to have their afghans for Christmas.



Designer1234 said:


> Nadene - I am so glad you have decided to put your beautiful afghan on Ravelry and for sale. It is without a doubt one of the most beautiful afghans I have ever seen.
> 
> You are such a wonderful knitter and this project is breathtaking.
> 
> I am so glad so many others agree on that. I hope to make it after Christmas.


----------

